# Game 81: Heat @ Hawks (4/11 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, April 11, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is gonna be one tough game. Heat better be ready to go from the start and with the same intensity they brought against the Celtics.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Pretty much win this one and we lock up the #2 seed as I believe if we win this one, the Celtics will just rest their starters vs the Knicks in preparation of playing them this weekend in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gx said:


> Pretty much win this one and we lock up the #2 seed as I believe if we win this one, the Celtics will just rest their starters vs the Knicks in preparation of playing them this weekend in the playoffs.


That'll be interesting to watch to see what Boston does in that situation. Especially if the 6th and 7th spots are still up for grabs. They could rest up players and pretty much guarantee themselves facing the Knicks, or come out playing everyone, trying to knock the Knicks down to the 7th spot.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

yesterday's win won't mean much if we don't win tonight. second game of a back-to-back, especially away, is not something to be taken lightly. we need to put Atlanta in their place and get this W.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Atlanta has nothing to play for so if we start out strong they are done.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if Atlanta will be trying to get us back for embarrassing them the last time we played them? You never know about this Hawk team to be honest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They're also coming off a blowout loss in Washington. 

I havent been playing too close attention to them but it seems like almost every time I look at a boxscore, they're getting blown out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Erik Spoelstra says Mike Miller is cleared to play tonight.


..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane Wade goes for 35/10/8 tonight.
Lebron James goes for 28/9/8
Chris Bosh goes 21/9


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> Word is Doc Rivers putting Celtics into shutdown mode, resting front line for last 2 games. Will (attempt) to concede No. 2 to Heat.


Doc is gonna sit Rondo, Allen, KG and possibly Pierce tonight in Washington.

This might help us in two ways since they also play the Knicks.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> I wonder if Atlanta will be trying to get us back for embarrassing them the last time we played them? You never know about this Hawk team to be honest.


Atlanta is one of the mentally weakest "good" teams I've ever seen. Remember that series a couple years back where we traded blowouts for 7 games? They fold like a cheap suit if you get a big lead on them.

Further proof: They have a 44-36 record yet score 95.19 points a game and give up 95.79. Really Atlanta?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very small crowd in ATL. Nice and1 by Bibby.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Very small crowd in ATL. Nice and1 by Bibby.


You should see an Atlanta Thrashers game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick coast to coast and1 by Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lbj


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks like Wade is kind of in coast mode. Not really looking for his shot much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-23 after 1

Gotta rebound better. only problem right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by Mario, which leads to a Lebron2Wade dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

does atl have one of those free ticket, cheer sections?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Lebron alleyoop

WADE!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> does atl have one of those free ticket, cheer sections?


Yeah, im wondering who keeps trying to start up the 7 nation army chant every second.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at Lebron's reaction to the Wade dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick reverse layup by Wade to end the half

62-46 at the half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick spin move by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is just so absurd


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There are definitely nights where Lebron does stuff that is really unfair to the opponent. Especially on nights where his J is falling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magic up 15 on the Sixers with 20 seconds to go in the 3rd.


Boston up 3 with just under 5 minutes to go in the 3rd


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game turned crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, Heat took the foot off the gas pedal and Josh Smith is hitting all his Js.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2joel

beautiful pass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And we're giving up offensive boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course that goes in againt us. All buzzer beaters do.

79-67 after 3

Gotta ratchet up the energy once again and put this away early in the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We better not choke


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8pt game now

Making this harder than it needed to be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sixers are down 20 with 6 minutes to go. So the 6th and 7th spots are all but set.

C's and Wizards are tied at 60 after 3. Both teams are shooting 36%. Talk about an ugly game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We'r eplaying like ass


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We took our foot off the gas, and are struggling to get things going again. We also miss Bosh, our offense is bogging down with Lebron just holding the ball at the top of the key. Wade needs the ball, and Lebron needs to move without the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too easy for Wilkins.

23-8 Hawks run. Heat better wake the **** up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, horrible shot selection right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the hell is that a jump ball?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Choke


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They must have said he went up and down, so it was either a travel or a jump ball? I dunno. THat was weird. Refs have made a few weird decisions regarding jump balls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're gonna lose


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

umm...has anyone ever seen a jumpball called there? really weird


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why can we no longer box out and get rebounds?

Do we want number 3 seed!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Z...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was friggin dumb, Zydrunas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333 and the foul!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

WTF happened, I took a shower and ate dinner and I come back to a tie game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ FINALLY gets his patented 4pt play of the season. Couldnt have come at a better time


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was rad


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> WTF happened, I took a shower and ate dinner and I come back to a tie game


Zone D has shut the offense down and the Hawks have been in a really nice rhythm since the end of the 3rd on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big block by Wade on Powell to force the shot clock violation


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333 again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ so clutch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great charge by Bosh!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a pass by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bron!

Beautiful pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 98-90

Made this so much more difficult than it needed to be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, and JJ was POTG. I dont care about Lebron or Wade's stats.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Boston only up 1 with 21 seconds to go.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

James Jones>>>>>> Mike Miller


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, I thought we were screwed.

Glad we came through


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, John Wall was sooo close to getting a steal off the inbound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wizards tie it up. OT in Washington.

Wow, thought it was over when Boston was up 6 with just over a minute to go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go WIZ


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow, they're resting everyone in Boston?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> Wow, they're resting everyone in Boston?


Yup.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Von Wafer lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Good, someone else saw it too :laugh:

The funniest play just happened in the Boston/Wizards game. Von Wafer had a wide open dunk, missed it but stared into the crowd thinking he made it, then ran back onto the court, ran into JO who then proceeded to travel because of the bump :laugh:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not surprised at all that Von Wafer was involved in something like that.

That guy is a mess


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

McGee and Blatche both foul out on back to back plays.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Good, someone else saw it too :laugh:
> 
> The funniest play just happened in the Boston/Wizards game. Von Wafer had a wide open dunk, missed it but stared into the crowd thinking he made it, then ran back onto the court, ran into JO who then proceeded to travel because of the bump :laugh:


This I gotta see! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jordan Crawford with a big 3 to give the Wizards a 3pt lead with 39 seconds to go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Celtics ball, down 1 with 5.9 seconds to go.

Rooting for horrible teams to come through for us really sucks :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wizards win!

Heat get the 2nd seed and will play the Sixers in rd 1. Now they can rest Wade, Lebron and Bosh in Toronto if they wanted to.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice 

Looking like the Sixers, yeah?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Seeds are locked. We get the sixers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All 1st rd matchups in the East are set.

Bulls/Pacers
Heat/Sixers
Celtics/Knicks
Magic/Hawks


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Now we just need a Dallas loss and we'll be locked into the 3rd seed overall and have home court over the every team but the Spurs and Bulls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Im not worried about Dallas making it to the finals so that's good news.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's that Von Wafer FAIL moment :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow..I mean...just wow :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

gold!!!


----------

